# The FCC just approved a $50 a month subsidy for low-income households to get high-speed internet.



## Robert59 (Feb 28, 2021)

The agency has approved rules to get the $3.2 billion COVID-19 relief fund up and running for people hit by the pandemic.

The Federal Communications Commission on Thursday approved a plan to administer $3.2 billion in emergency relief to subsidize broadband for millions of poor Americans during the coronavirus pandemic. 

The four-member commission unanimously voted to approve rules to the program that will offer up to $50 a month to low-income households and up to $75 a month to households on Native American land for broadband service. The FCC will also provide a one-time discount to poor households of up to $100 to purchase a computer or tablet. 

https://www.cnet.com/news/fcc-approves-50-a-month-emergency-broadband-subsidies/


----------



## lia (Feb 28, 2021)

i would imagine if this home schooling continues they could use that help.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Mar 11, 2021)

There has always been a program like that, or at least something similar.  Low income families can get internet for $5-$10 a month, depending on the location and the provider for that area. The providers are supposed to have a program for low income people, but they can set the guidelines for their programs as to who they want to provide for. 
Here, we have Comcast and also AT&T as providers. Comcast offers their low cost internet to families with school age children. AT&T also offers theirs to low income seniors. 
I have had mine for several years now, and it costs me $10 a month, and that includes the modem/router charge. 

Here is one website to check their plans, depending on where a person lives and what providers they have. 
https://www.cheapinternet.com/low-income-internet


----------



## Don M. (Mar 11, 2021)

In today's world, having internet access is almost a Must....especially during this Pandemic, where so many kids are having to do schoolwork at home.  Heck, the government has been supplying Free Cell Phone service to welfare recipients for several years.


----------

